# Stream 4K fees



## John McGraw (6 mo ago)

I have been using a Stream 4K device on the TV in my bedroom for several months and have gotten used to it's interface. So, I decide to install the one in my workshop today and ran into an issue. When I got to the point where you enter the activation code, it failed to activate and gave me 888 phone number to call. When I called the number, I was told that only the first Stream 4K was free of fees and that I had to pay a fee every 3 years for up to 10 devices. This is the first time I have heard of this and just wonder if this is a scam. I do not use any premium channels, just using to access U tube TV. I have looked high and low through their website, and found no mention of any fees for a Stream 4K.

Thanks, John McGraw


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

That seems very odd. I've got 3 of these, one purchased within the last month, and have never heard of this. I would call Tivo at a published number. If this is the case, it's the death of the stream. There are too many options to pay a fee to use something like this.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

John McGraw said:


> I have been using a Stream 4K device on the TV in my bedroom for several months and have gotten used to it's interface. So, I decide to install the one in my workshop today and ran into an issue. When I got to the point where you enter the activation code, it failed to activate and gave me 888 phone number to call. When I called the number, I was told that only the first Stream 4K was free of fees and that I had to pay a fee every 3 years for up to 10 devices. This is the first time I have heard of this and just wonder if this is a scam. I do not use any premium channels, just using to access U tube TV. I have looked high and low through their website, and found no mention of any fees for a Stream 4K.
> 
> Thanks, John McGraw


Definitely not true. This sounds like a hacker trying to get money from you. The TiVo Stream 4K is just a streaming stick, like the Amazon Fire, Google Chromecast, Nvidia Shield, etc. You buy the product up front and there are no fees. 

The TiVo DVR has a fee, but none for 3 Years. Monthly, Annual and Lifetime. TiVo may have a maintenance plan for 3 years with the TiVo DVR, but I'm not aware of one for the TiVo Stream 4K.


----------

